# 大江东去，浪淘尽，千古风流人物



## NewAmerica

拟将"大江东去，浪淘尽，千古风流人物"试译为：

The Great River
 Races east,
Its powerful waves
Bring into oblivion
The heroes of yore.

诸位如何译？请一展身手。

***************
大江东去，浪淘尽，千古风流人物。

---苏轼《念奴娇·赤壁怀古》


----------



## Lamb67

The Yangtze River is flowing east and washing out the dashing heroes along with their glories and achievements. (Using the last 8 words from Sudongpo Kwan Mok sings)


----------



## NewAmerica

Well, that is better. But where is 千古?


----------



## Skatinginbc

Unlike the conventional one or anything else found on the web (e.g., 百度知道: 长江朝东流去，千百年来，所有才华横溢的英雄豪杰，都被长江滚滚的波浪冲洗掉了; 海博學習網: 长江水滚滚流向东方，千百年来杰出人物消逝，就象那一去不复返的波浪), my interpretation is unique, but I believe what I think and so I will say it anyway:

大江東去，浪淘盡千古風流人物 Off to the east goes the great river whose waves wash out all but the greatest heroes of all time.

"大江東去" 的 "去" (go off: to leave a place and go somewhere else): 離去的去, 多少豪傑在赤壁之戰被浪沖走, 隨浪而去的去.

千古風流人物: 流傳久遠或留名萬年的杰出人物 (不是 "千百年来所有的杰出人物")
Note:
風流千古: 風雅之事流傳久遠; e.g., 宋.李流謙〈青玉案〉風流千古，一時人物.
千古罪人: 遺臭萬年的罪人 (不是千百年来所有的罪人).

淘 (加水攪動，以淨除髒物或雜質): 與洮同, 洮汰的洮, 洮米的洮.
淘盡米: 把所有的米都洮洗過了 (cf. 洗盡衣服: 把所有的衣服都洗過了)
淘盡千古風流人物: 把所有的千古風流人物都洮洗過了 (不是 "把千古的所有風流人物都洮洗過了; 千古的所有...: 千百年来的所有...)

浪淘盡千古風流人物: (時代的)波浪洮洗了所有的千古豪傑, 稍遜或不夠格的都被洮汰、沖洗掉了, 只有最傑出、有蓋世功勛的還留存在人們的記憶中".

"三國周郎赤壁...一時多少豪傑" ==> "多少豪傑" (雜質) 都被沖洗掉了, 但最傑出的人物如"周郎" (淘米的米, 精華精英) 還留存在人們的記憶中. 千古風流人物經得起浪的洮洗 (時歲的考驗), 沒隨浪而去.  "淘米" 並非把米沖掉, 而是把米留下來, "淘盡千古風流人物" 並非把千百年来的所有風流人物沖掉, 而是留下真正的千古風流人物.


----------



## Skatinginbc

More on 淘:

看過人淘沙 (用水淘洗沙金 = 淘金) 沒?  搖出滚滚波漩後, 讓水像浪潮般地來回進退, 捲掃走輕的材料, 留下沉入底部重的沙金.

讀過白居易的《浪淘沙》沒? 一泊沙來一泊去，一重浪滅一重生, 相攪相淘無歇日，會交山海一時平, 白浪茫茫與海連, 平沙浩浩四無邊, 暮去朝來淘不住, 遂令東海變桑田. ==> 海浪一波波拍打沙灘，將泥沙滾上岸又捲了去, 留下重的沖積土, 如此來去連續不斷, 直到變出桑田.

My point: "淘" 不是一下把所有的都沖走, 而是來回激盪, 一波又一波地不斷考驗, 最終留下佼佼者.


----------



## NewAmerica

的确别出心裁。淘尽狂沙始到金嘛。看来咱大中华的伟大长江还是智能的。

   但实际上滚滚长江尤如莎士比亚的时间镰刀，夹金子与泥沙而俱下，冲刷一切，直至（遗忘的）大海（seas of oblivion），是非成败一如过眼云烟，所以作者慨叹"人生如梦。“ 

  你举的淘金一例，是因为有人这个因素存在，只有人才是智能的，所以能够淘沙留金，但长江不能。

  至于白居易的浪淘沙，发生地点是在大海，是大海变桑田，不是长江变桑田。

  能够引发记忆的只有冲刷不走的崖岸。作者睹赤壁而生情，于是有了这千古名篇。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 淘金一例，是因为有人...至于白居易的浪淘沙，发生地点是在大海...


不論是人淘、浪淘、海淘、江淘, 說的都是 "淘" (來回攪盪沖刷, 以除雜質).
不論是淘才、淘寶、淘米、淘沙, 都牽涉人為或自然的 "淘選作用" (sorting; e.g., 淘漉: 淘洗過濾; or 淘澄: 淘洗沉澱).

淘崖成穴不是一次 "掏空", 而是一次又一次地漸漸 "淘空".


Skatinginbc said:


> "淘" 不是一下把所有的都沖走, 而是來回激盪, 一波又一波地不斷考驗, 最終留下佼佼者.





NewAmerica said:


> 能够引发记忆的只有冲刷不走的崖岸。作者睹赤壁而生情，于是有了这千古名篇。


那麼歷經一波波浪淘, 仍沒被冲刷走的"周郎赤壁", 就是最終留下的"佼佼者".

其實, 蘇軾筆下的赤壁 (i.e., 亂石崩雲，驚濤裂岸，捲起千堆雪), 似乎是個正遭波蝕的斷壁殘崖 (遭波浪日夜不停地淘刷, 久而久之, 逐漸崩退), 與三國時的原貌可能不盡相同.  白雲蒼狗, 滄海桑田, 故有人間如夢之慨.  即便如此, 周郎的赤壁與事蹟 (i.e., 遙想公瑾當年，小喬出嫁了，雄姿英發, 羽扇綸巾，談笑間，強虜飛灰湮滅), 還留存在人們的記憶中, 故可謂千古風流人物矣.

這個 "人道是" 的赤壁 (在舊營的西邊，聽說就是三國時代周瑜打敗曹操的赤壁), 是真赤壁還是假赤壁不重要, 重點是在人們的集體記憶中, 還存在一個周郎赤壁.


----------



## NewAmerica

作者用*淘尽*，就是为了避免一个*淘* 字衍生出歧义。淘尽一切，不论金子还是泥沙，转眼成空。所以作者只有*遥想*了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

淘: 冲、刷、洗
她冲盡馬桶, 刷盡地板, 洗盡床單, 終於結束在旅館一天的工作 ==> 從此馬桶、地板、床單就從旅館消失, "轉眼成空, 只有遙想" 了嗎?


NewAmerica said:


> 淘尽一切


不是 "淘盡一切", 是 "淘盡千古風流人物".


----------



## NewAmerica

拜托，是冲到遥远的大海去了好不好? 
这里指"淘盡一切風流人物"好不好?


----------



## Skatinginbc

我沒說你錯, 我只想知道為什麼我的理解不能成立.


----------



## NewAmerica

你的理解是“沙金”留下了。长江没有这么智能的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Yahoo奇摩知識: 請問什麼是淘選作用? 在搬運作用下（水或風），顆粒大小、比重、形狀相似的物質被集中，並與那些相關但不相似的沉積物相互分離的過程。例如：波浪淘選作用(wave sorting effect)。

淘選作用是自然現象, 長江有這個本能.

除了"淘選作用", 長江也有 "淘蝕作用" 的本能 (e.g., 侵蝕赤壁, 以致亂石崩雲，驚濤裂岸).

不論 "淘選" 還是 "淘蝕", 都是 "浪淘" 的後果.


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 淘 (加水攪動，以淨除髒物或雜質)


I agree


> _Off to the east goes the great river whose waves wash out all *but* the greatest heroes of all time._


but am more inclined to interpret it as

_Off to the east goes the great river whose waves wash out all heroes of all time, *even* the greatest._​淘選 is simply a selection process, after which it is likely that every candidate is rejected.


----------



## NewAmerica

滚滚长江无情地将一切（无论英雄还是狗熊）冲刷而去。
但流水无情，人有情，故以词记之。

注意：作者说的是淘尽，不是淘选。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> Unlike the conventional one..., my interpretation is unique


This is the conventional one that I referred to: 明.楊慎《臨江仙》滾滾長江東逝水，浪花淘盡英雄, 是非成敗轉頭空，青山依舊在, 幾度夕陽紅。
浪花淘盡英雄: (時光的)浪花把英雄都沖洗沒了.
​


----------



## philchinamusical

不才献丑一下：
在楼主的译作基础上，尽可能考虑原词的韵律，略作改动为


> Rushing east the River
> Washing away all
> Those Heroes of yore


关于“浪淘尽”，查了一下，主流说法是指江水冲刷，将历史事件人物留下的痕迹洗刷殆尽（但是后文里提到“神游故国”，所以和上阕相对）。


----------



## Skatinginbc

philchinamusical said:


> 主流说法是指江水冲刷，将历史事件人物留下的痕迹洗刷殆尽（但是后文里提到“神游故国”，所以和上阕相对）。


殆: 幾乎、將近
殆盡: 幾乎全部消失了 (不是全部消失了).

“故國神遊” 是因睹物生情 (or 觸景生情), 這個"物" (or "景"), 就是赤壁遺跡 (歷史事件人物留下的痕迹) ==> 還有東西留下.

"淘盡黃沙始見金" 的 "盡" 是 (1) 副詞 (如 "看畢" 的 "畢", "洗盡" 的 "盡"), 還是 (2) 補語 (如 "殺死" 的 "死", "淘空" 的 "空"), 包括 resultative verb in a compound (如 "逃脫" 的 "脫", "剿盡" 的 "盡")? 我認為是副詞 (淘盡黃沙始見金 = 淘畢黃沙始見金), 把黃色金沙(含金的沙子)全都淘洗完畢了, 方才見到真正的金子 (沙金: 沙狀的金子).


philchinamusical said:


> 主流说法是...


我的詮釋實際上就是 "殆盡" (幾乎全部消失了, 不是全部消失了). 主流說法好像是全部沒了, 完全消失了, 把 "盡" 當補語 (resultative 結果).


----------



## NewAmerica

Washing away heroes 的译法给人的感觉是英雄们全给江水冲走了。这不符合事实啊。大凡英雄，大都是笑傲江湖的。冲走的其实是人们对英雄的记忆。所以我译为 bring into oblivion/obscurity. 这也正是为什么苏轼会说“人生如梦。”


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 冲走的其实是人们对英雄的记忆。


沒全沖走, 蘇軾還記得 "公瑾當年，小喬出嫁了，雄姿英發, 羽扇綸巾，談笑間，強虜飛灰湮滅".

是淡忘, 逐漸性的淘蝕.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 沒全沖走, 蘇軾還記得 "公瑾當年，小喬出嫁了，雄姿英發, 羽扇綸巾，談笑間，強虜飛灰湮滅".
> 
> 是淡忘, 逐漸性的淘蝕.



你是把“冲走”解释成“冲光”吧？


----------



## Skatinginbc

我心中的“冲走” 是冲馬桶似地把大便“冲走”, 或暴洪 (flash flood) 海嘯(tsunami)般地把人“冲走” (不是日積月累地侵蝕人體, 而是瞬間把整個人冲走).


----------



## NewAmerica

地质学上的*淘蚀*时间跨度很长，相比之下有文字记载的人类文明史只是一瞬间。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 地质学上的*淘蚀*时间跨度很长，相比之下有文字记载的人类文明史只是一瞬间。


我知道這個 "轉頭瞬間" 是傳統或主流的詮釋:


Skatinginbc said:


> This is the conventional one that I referred to: 明.楊慎《臨江仙》滾滾長江東逝水，浪花淘盡英雄, 是非成敗轉頭空...


可是, 我就是不明白, 為什麼我的理解不能成立: 九百年過去了, 赤壁尚存, 蘇軾還記得當年...蘇軾描述的根本不是"轉頭空", 而是淘蝕.

滄海桑田, 世事無常, 故嘆 「人生如夢，一尊還酹江月。」永恆的月和無常的世事成對比.  無常一定是轉頭間的變幻嗎？ 淘蝕的無常就不能算是「如夢」的變幻嗎？


----------



## NewAmerica

苏轼才几岁？ 1037年1月8日—1101年8月24日，享年65岁（虚岁），他只能从文字记载与口头传说中获得相关信息。赤壁也只是一个地名而已。

而记载与传说究竟有多可靠？就拿永恒的明月来说，苏轼当时还在幻想月中有琼楼玉宇、巍峨宫阙。直到几十年前人类踏上了月球，才发现那里既没有吴刚美酒、也没有嫦娥广袖，根本就是个鸟不拉屎的地方。

所以他只能遥想，只能追梦，只能在诗词的意境里飞翔！

为了表达这种意境，他用了淘尽两字。淘蚀是个物理现实过程，并不能很好地吻合这种意境。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 苏轼才几岁？


我說的是中華民族的集體記憶。你也記得公瑾這個人, 赤壁之戰這件事吧？ 千古風流人物都歷經過時歲波浪的不斷淘選淘蝕, 不夠格的雜質被一下沖掉了(如冲馬桶般), 頂尖的菁英亦難逃長期沖刷的侵蝕.


----------



## NewAmerica

看来你是把物质世界与灵魂世界搞混了。作者是相信有灵魂世界的，相信灵魂不灭，所以他来个故国神游。但在物质世界层面，他描述的是"浪淘尽“，而不是你所称的淘蚀。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 冲走的其实是人们对英雄的记忆。





NewAmerica said:


> 看来你是把物质世界与灵魂世界搞混了。作者是相信有灵魂世界的，相信灵魂不灭，所以他来个故国神游。但在物质世界层面，他描述的是"浪淘尽“


你一會兒說冲走的是記憶, 一會兒說淘盡的是物質, 你說我把物質與靈魂搞混了, 可是怎麼看起來是你混亂不清, 沒打定主意？到底冲走的是什麼？


----------



## NewAmerica

你在两个方面的忽略让你自己陷入理解的误区：

（1）*忠实于原文*

  你强行把作者的”淘尽“曲解为”淘蚀“，从而在这个错误前提下”顺理成章“地得出了自己看起来无懈可击的结论。但是，不忠实于原文，大前提就错了，结论是没有意义的。

（2）*英文与汉语本质特征的差异*

  作者的艺术手法是在现实与梦幻的交织中穿越。汉语偏重于感性，英语偏重于理性，翻译时必须作适当变换。

   "冲走的其实是人们对英雄的记忆”是我在分析英译时说的，是针对英译的判断；中文原文当然注重发挥汉语的感性特征，但英译必须有所取舍使译文注重英语特征。Washing away heroes 听起来怪怪的，而 bring (heroes) into oblivion就很自然。翻译词句是本贴的主题，而你纠结于汉语本身，结果把自己也带进沟里。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 忠实于原文


原文說"淘盡", 不是"沖盡".  原文撰於宋代, 有哪個古代文獻說 "淘" 等於 "沖走" 的 "沖" (i.e., 被大水撞擊或捲走, 如 "沖破隄防", "暴洪海嘯冲走人” 的"沖")?   "淘" 可說是 "以水刷洗" 的 "沖" (e.g., 沖洗茶壺, 把杯子沖一沖), 但不是 "大水沖走" 的 "沖".

沖洗茶壺 ==> 留下茶壺
把杯子沖一沖 ==> 留下杯子

古代文獻:
《韻會·淘》澄汰也，與洮同.
《康熙字典·淘》淅米也.
《齊民要術》冷水淨淘。
《杜甫詩》江中淘河嚇飛燕 (淘河: 鵜鶘的別名; 鵜鶘有一個長喙和一個大的咽喉袋，用於捕捉獵物，並在吞嚥之前從被舀起的內容物中排出水; 淘: 淘汰、淘選).
《全唐詩·淘金磧》畫船晚過淘金磧，不見黃金惟見石。
《文始真經》破礦得金，淘沙得金.
《抱朴子》漬之百日，淘汰去其土石，乃可用耳。
《通典·錢幣下》常於漢水沙淘金。
《西遊記》海邊有人捕魚、打雁、穵蛤、淘鹽。
《太平御覽》越巂粉水導源東流，經上粉縣，取此水以淘粉，則皓曜鮮潔，有異眾流，故縣人因此取名。
《朱子語類》蓋且養他氣質，淘潠去了那許多不好底意思。
《棋經·雜說》打籌不得過三，淘子不限其數。(淘: 淘汰、淘選; 淘子: 從盤上取走未提的死子).
《墨子閒詁·備城門》徐鍇繫傳云「抒井，今言淘井。」

另外, 誰說 "盡" 一定就 "沒了"?
英文不足，出盡洋相, 吃盡苦頭 ==> 沒洋相可出, 沒苦頭可吃嗎?
元稹《寶塔茶詩》洗盡古今人不倦, 將至醉後豈堪誇 ==> 古今就消失了嗎?
《城奴.太古神體》它需要佛光來洗盡軀體 ==> 軀體就沒了嗎?
《巴雨.漫淘沙》翩翩漫遊尋真諦，淘盡(盡: 遍)金沙處處瑩。

大盤有驚無險，波瀾起伏又一周，可謂大浪淘盡(= 完, 畢, 過)金沙出.
經過連日大盤殺跌，可謂大浪淘盡(= 完, 畢, 過)始見金.

"淘盡" 若加 something undesirable (e.g., 淘盡雜質, 淘盡黃沙始見金 if 黃沙 refers to 雜質, not 黃色含金的沙), "盡" 的確是 "沒了". 可是, 千古風流人物是 something undesirable 嗎?

若盡 = 沒了, "消磨盡 + something desirable" would work, 如:
消磨盡沖天豪氣
張可久《金字經·樂閒》消磨盡，古今無限人 (消磨掉古今多少有志人).

"消磨" 類似 "淘蝕".


----------



## NewAmerica

汝徒思虑营营，囿于杯水之淘：焉知洪流之淘，其势气吞万里乎？

万里奔腾而终归大海，自此渺不可闻。


----------



## Skatinginbc

古文沒 "洪淘" 的說法, 但有 "浪淘" (e.g.,《初刻拍案驚奇》長江巨浪，日夜淘洗，岸如何得牢)、"潮淘" (e.g.,《朱家寶題安慶大觀亭》任千古江潮，淘不盡孤忠魂魄) 等重複/規律的淘洗概念. 

重點不在水大小, 而在動作的突發性 (e.g., "大水沖倒龍王廟" 的 "沖") vs. 重複/規律性 (e.g., "千古江潮淘不盡孤忠魂魄" 的 "淘").


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> "千古江潮淘不盡孤忠魂魄" 的 "淘"


平心而論：若不是 @Skatinginbc 對「淘」字提出見解，我總以為不是重點，遂隨隨便便。區區「淘」字，對整闋詞的意境與美可有重大影響？

讀詩、賞文，講興致、講意象、講情、講美；品＜念奴嬌＞，更是如此。若要細究，個人以為：單就「淘」字，@Skatinginbc 的理解更合理：長江大浪一波波，衝擊崖岸，捲起千堆雪；是時歲的考驗。英雄豪傑，試問誰能留下？


NewAmerica said:


> 淘尽一切，不论金子还是泥沙，转眼成空。所以作者只有遥想了。


@Skatinginbc 似以為：周瑜留下，故蘇軾有人可想；我以為無不可。但我更傾向於想像：波波淘蝕，沒有一塊岩能不落入水，隨江入海，化作泥化作土；周瑜有天也將被人遺忘。

這所謂「空」字，確切究竟何意，似不重要；重要的是「空」的感覺。翻譯若求感覺，我以為 wash out 足矣；若求具象，我以為 bring into oblivion 亦可。（我實在不是翻譯的料，或沒功底：若非兩位，真不知如何翻譯是好。）


Skatinginbc said:


> 出盡洋相, 吃盡苦頭


甚麼糗都出過，遍嚐苦頭。


----------



## NewAmerica

若是人云亦云、泥古不化，如何能作千古绝唱？苏大胡子的才华又岂是《初刻》作者与朱氏可比？


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> Skatinginbc 似以為：周瑜留下，故蘇軾有人可想，我以為...周瑜有天也將被人遺忘。


對, 我以為九百年過去了, 周瑜還留存在人們 (e.g., 蘇軾) 的記憶中, 還在那時 (蘇軾的時代) the greatest heroes of all time 的榜上. 我也以為, 會因價值標準的改變, 或長江後浪催前浪等種種因素, 周瑜有天會從萬世英雄榜中被剔除、遺忘. 昨日在榜上, 今日被擠落榜的, 就被 washed out.  換言之, 我說的 wash out all but the greatest heroes of all time, 這個 "greatest heroes of all time" 是個動態概念, 不時調整變換.  任何一刻都有 greatest 風流人物, 但當今的 greatest 跟未來的 greatest 可能不同, 沒有永遠的 greatest, 早晚會被淘汰.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> wash out all but the greatest heroes of all time



你这分明是淘之不尽嘛。


----------



## Lamb67

Actually" wash out + nouns " does not sound idiomatic at all ( see my last post on the English Only forum please )🤩


----------

